# Advice on Chartering In Tahiti...



## RichieRich (Jul 27, 2007)

I am taking a trip with my wife next July sans Kids to Tahiti. I was originally going to take a land based vacation but looked into bareboating. I got a good price for that time of year from one of the big three on Raiatea. I am thinking of going to Taha , Huahine & Bora Bora over an 8 day period. Any one out there charter from Tahiti Yacht Charters? What was your experience. Any feedback from charterers and sailors in that area is much appreciated. Also, even though the price is good it is still a bit more than a very nice land based vacation. I know this is a loaded question but is it worth it? I could save the money on the charter and take a land based vacation and with the savings have half the money for a Caribbean charter on our next vacation or perhaps the Aegean where chartering a bareboat is the only way to go IMO. I guess what I am asking is people who have done a good bit of chartering and sailing in different destinations ,would you recommend a charter in Tahiti? Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------

